# Were to Live with a children



## cio_2001 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi. 

I am looking for some advise on the best place to live with children in Dubai.

Me and my wife might be moving and we have a child. 

Kind Regards


----------



## SC88 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey there

We have a few gated communities that I think would be great. They're really secure and have great facilities.

In Mirdif, there's Shorooq (villas) and Ghoroob (apartments). They have ample open spaces for kids to play, including little playgrounds with swings and slides and whatnot. I live in one of these communities, and I love it. We have some great malls, schools, clinics, etc. in the area. Although it's not too close to the city, I think it's pretty easy to get to anywhere in Dubai from Mirdif. 

Some other great places you must check out are (in order of my preference ):

1. Green Community in Dubai Investment Park
2. Arabian Ranches
3. Emirates Hills
4. Palm Jumeirah

Take a look at this - Revealed: Top 5 neighbourhoods to raise a family in Dubai - Emirates 24/7


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

How old are your kids? Dubai is very family friendly.
but location depends on which schools you will need, and what your income will be?
most uk expats stay close to the larger housing developments. Arabian Ranches, Springs, Lakes, etc but there are some new ones now as well, Jumierah Park, Jumierah village triangle.

Do you have a budget?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

there are expat families throughout ALL areas of Dubai.
No need to specifically look at a 'gated' community.

Budget will be the major determining factor that limits your choice.

If your child is, or is nearly at school age, it's worth finiding the school BEFORE the house.
This will be the hardest part of the process!


----------



## cio_2001 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## JumirahJack (Sep 4, 2013)

There are many places to live with children I would recommend;

- Meadows/Springs
- Arabian Ranches
- Sports City
- Internet City


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Every area of Dubai has families with children. The British mindset may favour villas over apartments but that's not the case for other nationalities and just about every building in the newer areas of Dubai comes with a pool and quite often even a playroom. My tower has a well equipped playroom and children's pool. 

Where you live will be determined by budget more than anything else. If money isn't an issue my first choice for a villa would be Jumeira or Umm Sequim near the beaches. Very central, great character and lots of amenities. If you live further out in one of the gated communities you will spend a lot of time driving and commuting.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Every area of Dubai has families with children. The British mindset may favour villas over apartments but that's not the case for other nationalities and just about every building in the newer areas of Dubai comes with a pool and quite often even a playroom. My tower has a well equipped playroom and children's pool.
> 
> Where you live will be determined by budget more than anything else. If money isn't an issue my first choice for a villa would be Jumeira or Umm Sequim near the beaches. Very central, great character and lots of amenities. If you live further out in one of the gated communities you will spend a lot of time driving and commuting.


don't discount Jumeirah and Umm Suqueim even if budget is an issue..
I know a lot of people paying a lot more for a 2 bed apartment than i pay for a 3 bed villa in Jumeirah!
there are bargains to be had if you are lucky / persistent / work at it, and dont mind something old.
There's no doubt you get a much bigger place in Mirdiff or JVC for your money, but you can't walk to the beach...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> don't discount Jumeirah and Umm Suqueim even if budget is an issue...


I pay less for my large 4 bed than your average 2 bed Marina/JBR apartment.

It's old and got it's foibles but it's a proper house near the beach and probably the biggest thing I'll ever be living in. Downside is the DEWA costs, averages just under 2k per month.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I had a villa in Jumeira when I first came to Dubai. Older villa but lush garden and walking distance from the Mercato for coffee and the beaches. It was perfect. I only gave it up with great reluctance. 

I still scratch my head at all the newcomers who head straight for a construction site in the desert without even considering the pleasures of the beachfront communities. Move halfway across the world to live in just another Barratt housing estate, Middle East style?

Is it having a gatehouse manned by a pair of keystone kops that's the attraction?



vantage said:


> don't discount Jumeirah and Umm Suqueim even if budget is an issue..
> I know a lot of people paying a lot more for a 2 bed apartment than i pay for a 3 bed villa in Jumeirah!
> there are bargains to be had if you are lucky / persistent / work at it, and dont mind something old.
> There's no doubt you get a much bigger place in Mirdiff or JVC for your money, but you can't walk to the beach...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

- Malvina Reynolds - 1962 = Dubai gated 'communities'!


----------



## Laurushka (Oct 24, 2013)

I live in JLT with my 2 years old daughter. I like this place, there are places to play outside, building has kids pool and we are enjoying our time. Also it is convenience to reach Marina, where are even more play areas (even though they are kinda small).
However i believe all depends on the school/nursery and where do you work.
I believe that you don't wanna choose a place where you will be far from the other places where you like to go.


----------

